# Question about hdtv and blu ray players



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey GP fam, I've seen people ask questions about tv's before and get good responses so I thought I'd ask here. We have a 40 in flat screen it is 1080 p 120 hz. We are looking into getting a new dvd player since our's broke. I was wondering if we should get a standard dvd player or a blu ray. With our old player we had it hooked up via an HDMI cable. The picture was unreal, very clear. It looked similar to a blu ray player picture. Then I heard the other day that blu ray is just a 1080 p picture so it would be the same as what I already have. Is this true? Should we just save our money and get another regular dvd player and skip on the blu ray?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we have same sorta set up but the blu rays still come in way clearer and crisper picture , really a prefrence id go blu ray. Then again our blu ray player plays DVD's as well maybe something like that would be best ?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know if this helps but id go with a regular dvd player, if you have a nice, clear tv which you do, why not just go with a decent regular dvd player? Is it not clear?

lol call me old fashion but im sick of hearing about blu ray, 3D and all this other new crap they keep coming with. I have seen blu ray vs regular and i wasn't that impressed to justify the price. Sure the players have gone down but blu disks are freaking ridiculously priced. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I just got a PS# plays game Bluray and DVD. Can't go wrong covering all the bases...LOl


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Don't know if this helps but id go with a regular dvd player, if you have a nice, clear tv which you do, why not just go with a decent regular dvd player? Is it not clear?
> 
> lol call me old fashion but im sick of hearing about blu ray, 3D and all this other new crap they keep coming with. I have seen blu ray vs regular and i wasn't that impressed to justify the price. Sure the players have gone down but blu disks are freaking ridiculously priced. Not worth it to me.


I found regular dvd players that do hd up conversion for around 40.00 (good brand) still half the price of the cheapest blu ray player (cheap brand) I think I'll go with one of those. We have 30 dollar reward points for Best Buy, think I'll be spending them on one of those.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> I just got a PS# plays game Bluray and DVD. Can't go wrong covering all the bases...LOl


I don't got time to be playing games Rudy, I got all this posting to do.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i can tell you right now that it wasnt as good as blue-ray w/ just the hdmi .. blue ray is a whole different world.. they have upconverting dvd players so you can still watch all the movies you already own.. they just double the lines and give it 720p quality basically


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PS3 can do way more than games. Movies shows Netflix internet Hulu and Bly rays. Totally worth the money and around the same as a Bly ray player typically


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya we have a few PS3 and we use it for everything just mentioned movies, net flix surf the internet , you can hook a keyboard up to it to make it easier for typing , its how my man is on the same time I am usually. And they dropped prices alot, lol besides buy it for tomorrow and you can say "happy fathers day" to your man LMAO he will love it lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> Ya we have a few PS3 and we use it for everything just mentioned movies, net flix surf the internet , you can hook a keyboard up to it to make it easier for typing , its how my man is on the same time I am usually. And they dropped prices alot, lol besides buy it for tomorrow and you can say "happy fathers day" to your man LMAO he will love it lol


I know right great fathers day gift. The best way to go in opinion is ps3. Know you can post from your couch, on the big screen....


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you can get a decent bluray player for $100 now..


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

+1 for the PS3. They are way more than game consoles. Mine is networked to my PC and I basically use it as my media player. To be honest, I hardly use it for gaming!


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i agree with rudy its got alot of features you can go online with it look at the news and weather and set up parental controls on it if you have kiddies so they cant watch any rated r or dirty movies with out your permission. its pretty cool. all around the ps3 probably the best bang for your buck plus the controllers not slim so you cant loose it in your couch


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The picture on an HDTV with a Blu Ray player is going to be MUCH better than that of a stand alone DVD player. Make sure your using an HDMI cable to connect the blu-ray player to your HDTV for the best picture possible. I have an LG Blu ray player and a Sony Bravia HDTV. When watching blu ray's on our TV the picture quality and sound is AMAZING!!!! Depending on your TV and it specs some TV's will obviously produce a better picture with less noise it just depends on your equipment and the specs. But for what Blu ray player's cost now a days they are around the same price as a regular DVD player. I would say go with a blu ray player it can play both Blu ray and DVD disks. Some good brands off the top of my head are sony, LG, Samsung. They also have HD Dvd Disks that will produce a better picture than your regular DVD disk.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

As far as PS3 goes SUCKS! LOL I am an xbox 360 girl myself and have been since day one. Most of the good games that I play are not even available for PS3. I am not one to buy a console because it is an all in one package deal because if it breaks so does everything else. I own several gaming consoles from the original sega master system/Nintendo Nes to the Wii, Xbox 360, PS2, PSP3000's, Super Nintendo, Nintendo DS 3gs. Our family is real big on gaming LOL. I can say that for what it's worth technology changes rapidly they come out with something bigger and better every year. If your going to buy electronics make sure your getting what suits your needs and purchase extended warranty's on high dollar purchases.

Old school Gamer right here. I come from an era of the best game systems! lol No matter how old and out dated they are people are still buying and playing them.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i like versatility thats why i suggested the ps3. theres alot of different ways to do things though my dads has his blu ray player and the standard dvd writer on his computer and his video card has a s jack so we can hook it up to the tv, but for the blu ray you'd want a card with an hdmi out put. but chose something that fits you. that's the most important part.

the only problem with the 360 is the overheating issue had to void my warranty to fix it but its still laggy when its on for a while. i still have my nes some where, the super nintendo even got my sega genesis with the disc. got a new gen hooked on it too gave my neighbors 5 year old one of the 2 super nes's before i moved.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have the new 360 LOL I bought it as soon as it came out and sold my old one the new ones don't have the over heating issues and the red ring of death issues. I have had none of those issues due to the internal redesign. But for some of the games I play like Halo, Gears of War, those games are not available for the PS3. Plus the xbox live exp is WAY better than PS3 online. It really comes down to personal choice I have never wanted the PS3. I also don't buy all in one electronics because like I said if one thing breaks everything else breaks too. I have stand alone units for my Blu-Ray Player, DVD Player, Vhs player ect. But to each his own.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

hddvd has been done with a long time..


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

Old school Gamer right here. I come from an era of the best game systems! lol No matter how old and out dated they are people are still buying and playing them.[/QUOTE]

Me to


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Go with the blu ray! You'll be happy you did . Plus blurays at wallyworld are dirtcheap


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

there is Netflix too.. rent blu-rays there


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I have the new 360 LOL I bought it as soon as it came out and sold my old one the new ones don't have the over heating issues and the red ring of death issues. I have had none of those issues due to the internal redesign. But for some of the games I play like Halo, Gears of War, those games are not available for the PS3. Plus the xbox live exp is WAY better than PS3 online. It really comes down to personal choice I have never wanted the PS3. I also don't buy all in one electronics because like I said if one thing breaks everything else breaks too. I have stand alone units for my Blu-Ray Player, DVD Player, Vhs player ect. But to each his own.


want to talk old school? try Atari 2600


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

was in superstore last night seen a sony blu ray player pretty nice for like $120 im sure the states has them even cheaper usually we pay more for stuff up here I find when comparing prices online. they have really come down.
As for Xbox BOOOOOOO lol , I m hooked on PS3 but only for 1 game socom and its because the group I play with with I have known on there for like 10 years they like my annoying lil /older brothers lol they would come up here and kill me if I ever switched to xbox lol.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> want to talk old school? try Atari 2600


Colecovision here..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

KMdogs said:


> want to talk old school? try Atari 2600


I had one but don't miss it lmao !!!!!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

cEElint said:


> Colecovision here..


Nice! :clap:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the old nintendo. What I hate is having to pay a fee on xbox so I use that just for games. Ps3 has a better interface and it's cheaper for media player and all the add ons I feel. Plus I hate the xbox remote. Wayyyyy clunkier than a ps3 to me. Wii is cool but not hdmi so the picture quality is sacrificed but the new super Mario rocks lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The new Wii is going to be freaking awesome I can't wait. The Wii is a family system it's fun to play games with the kids. I love the new super Mario bros and donkey kong lol. Nintendo will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Xbox Live all day ... PSN is a joke


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah not a fan of ps3 lol didn't their network just recently get hacked and their customers were without online gaming service for a few months?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yep.. had CC info taken too.. lol.. suckers

and then they got hacked again through somewhere else


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah no thanks lol I will pay the 50 dollars a year xbox live is 1000 times better IMO. You get what you pay for.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My laptop has HDMI hook ups, that is what I use for Netflix currently. I was thinking a blu ray player with internet connectivity would be nice for that too though. I have seen some good prices on ones at wal mart. But I want to get it at best buy because I have a 30 dollar reward zone certificate from when we bought the TV and laptop.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

just keep checking for sales at best buy , I find I always buy something there and then it goes on sale the next week lol just my luck.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> just keep checking for sales at best buy , I find I always buy something there and then it goes on sale the next week lol just my luck.


lol I know right! We got a great deal on our tv. 40 inch Samsung I think it is an LCD 1080 p and 120 hz. We got it for 679, regular price was 879. Samsung is supposed to be one of the top brands for tv's right now. Now we need a smaller one for the bedroom. haha Once you go HD it is hard to go back.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

ames said:


> I have the old nintendo. What I hate is having to pay a fee on xbox so I use that just for games. Ps3 has a better interface and it's cheaper for media player and all the add ons I feel. Plus I hate the xbox remote. Wayyyyy clunkier than a ps3 to me. Wii is cool but not hdmi so the picture quality is sacrificed but the new super Mario rocks lol


Sweet! Me too. Nintendo, Super Nintendo & wii ...Not a big xbox fan either. But there are a few games out I really want, LA NOIRE & Duke Nukem...I think they PS3 compatible but me no has ps 



Shes Got Heart said:


> lol I know right! We got a great deal on our tv. 40 inch Samsung I think it is an LCD 1080 p and 120 hz. We got it for 679, regular price was 879. Samsung is supposed to be one of the top brands for tv's right now. Now we need a smaller one for the bedroom. haha Once you go HD it is hard to go back.


We got a good deal over Christmas from sears. They had a special going on a 50" Panasonic Viera 1080p plus a blueray player free. Only thing is you have to buy the hdmi cables seprately & it matters for the picture quality - I think sean bought the cables off amazon or overstock though...Maybe if you wait 'til around holiday time you guys can catch a good deal ...I'm a huge bargain shopper - plus I'm sure it'd help with your little guy


----------

